# my pygmy doe and boer cross wether



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

boer cross wether

http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u159 ... ure163.jpg

my pygmy doe

http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u159 ... ure162.jpg


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are very cute!


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Aw they are so cute  I love your wethers ears!

Oh, edited to add- I love their names too! If they are the ones in your signature, that is :wink:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Cute goats!


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

yea their names are on my sig.

ok question ? my pygmy doe is in heat and is producing milk can i milk her and will she start producing milk to drink?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty goaties! Your doe looks to have some nigerian dwarf in her by looks of her legs...and she isn't that old right? I'm guessing less than 2 21/2 by her horns...if she'll let you...most of mine learned quick when they had their faces in the grain dish....you may be able to milk her and use it...if she has never been bred this is called a precocious udder...it's all hormonal...some does only make a thin watery looking "milk" due to the hormonal changes...others will produce "real" milk.


By the way..I see that she likes your door step...my Pygmy/ND Bootsie hangs out on my back porch every chance she gets!


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yea she is only about 2 years old she will be in january. yea i think she might have a little bit of nigereane in her but i got her from the local feed store so no telling whats in her. same with the boer cross wether .she has never been bred but hofely i can breed her with a freinds male pygmy buck. then i can start milking her . im lactoentoleret so i wonder if goat milk would be better.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

very nice looking goats. your boer cross looks like a saanan cross. if you are going to bred your doe then i would not milk her now just wait till after she kids


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah maybe milk a couple squirts out of her to see if it's a precocious udder or not. And if it is, breed her wait till she kids and THEN milk her. =D


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Too cute


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Cuties!!


----------

